# Anyone tried ADA filters?



## gnatster (Mar 12, 2004)

Jeff just happened to write this on another forum today.





> From my experience with the SUPER JET filters, there is not really any performance benefit to them. It is purely an aesthetics issue- they are cool looking. If I were putting a filter into a cabinet stand, I would personally choose an Eheim anyday. Also, ADA filters are pretty sensitive to Hz/ electrical current- issues. They are really made for Japan. ADA does not even export them normally. They have only sent them to me because I special requested them and agreed to take my chances with them.
> 
> I will likely not offer them in the future- only on a special order/request basis.


----------



## alabaster (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks a lot Gnatster! That really helped me. I'll be going with an Eheim setup. Thanks again.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

I really think most ADA products are a aesthetics issue, but as well as the quality of there products. I sometimes feel that if people have ADA products it means they have the top notch quality equipment, wrong. Ehiem are pretty good filters, i'm glad that you will be going with them.


----------



## Dood Lee (Jan 14, 2005)

The ADA filters are pretty much stainless steel Eheim Classics anyway. The design is basically the same - water flows in through the bottom and goes out through the top. Heck, the description on ADA's website says these Super Jet filters use the "German method."


----------



## Kyle (Jul 19, 2005)

If only I had $19000 for one


----------



## Laith (Jul 7, 2004)

Apparently the ADA filter comes with an add-on Plocher Energy System device...

This Plocher Energy System "rejuvenates the aquarium water to a harmonized condition"... :tongue: 

And of course we all want to rejuvenate our tank water... wouldn't want it not to have harmonized energy God forbid! :tongue: :hihi: 

Sorry, I just couldn't resist. Every time I hear about this Plocher system thing I'm just incredulous.


----------



## Bert H (Dec 15, 2003)

> Every time I hear about this Plocher system thing I'm just incredulous.


Me too! I can think of much better ways to spend my money.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Ok, I will admit I had never heard of the "Plocher system" so I Googled it. What a crack. Even more of a total fraud than the Aqua-Equalizer. 

Hmm.... a new type of energy that can't be measured. So how do I know it's working?

And to think that this company is German based and we hear so highly of the German education system.


----------



## Oqsy (Jul 3, 2004)

http://www.plocher.de/eng/technology.htm

wow... wow. WOW! the thing that really bothers me about it is that its being accepted by so many people, yet no one seems to be interested in discovering the science that could make such a system work, such as, what IS the "information of oxygen"? What IS the mysterious energy / vibration that can be imprinted and transferred? How does the "device" concentrate said energy / vibrations? Is there something special about dolomite that makes it a better candidate as a "transfer medium" than maybe.. chewing gum, tar, steel, hamburger patties, yellow snow, rebuilt camaro engines, or plain old water? If there is something inherently "better" about dolomite for this process, what IS it? What properties might it share with other substances, that could possibly work even better than dolomite, or give some insight into the specific properties that help harness this special "vibration"? 

Honestly, how many people on this site would be willing to pay $$$ for something as vague as this "system"?

My favorite line on the site is "Historically, practical application precedes scientific explanation". Sure it does. However, if you're not willing to do the legwork to prove that something is more than snake oil, then how is anyone to ever know the difference? Are we to ask the fish if they perceive the information of more oxygen in their water supply? Do we just assume that the "information" is there? Or do we do a test for O2 saturation? Uh oh, I'm betting that an O2 saturation test wouldn't work at all, because it's not actually oxygen that's being added to the water, just it's "vibration". Hmm... best of luck to Mr. Plocher and his Magic Dolomite Powder. Uggh.

Oqsy

edit: i now see that there are multiple "transfer mediums" and that dolomite powder was just the example... however, the main part of my complaint remains... what can we do to discover more about this "energy" if it exists, and how can one harness it if they can't explain what it is or how it works?

edit #2: 
http://www.plocher.de/english/produkte.php?KatID=11
fish fodder supplement - "For alive fish" 
So I guess there are limits on this stuff... it doesn't work on dead fish. Rats!


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Glad to see some folks don't believe in pseudo science.

The ADA Filters are very nice looking, but it's interesting to note the electrical current issue though.......

Too bad, I'd like to see a nice looking filter like that in the USA.

Regards, 

Tom Barr


----------



## alabaster (Jun 7, 2005)

I'm glad to see that everyone is so opinionated, but have any of you actually _tried_ one of the filters in question? Just curious, since the point of my starting this thread was to ascertain whether buying a Super Jet is worth the money.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

> but have any of you actually tried one of the filters in question?


They are so new to the U.S. that it is going to be pretty hard to find someone who has actually tried one. 

Mike


----------



## Laith (Jul 7, 2004)

alabaster said:


> I'm glad to see that everyone is so opinionated, but have any of you actually _tried_ one of the filters in question? Just curious, since the point of my starting this thread was to ascertain whether buying a Super Jet is worth the money.


If you look at gnatster's post higher up you'll see a quote from Jeff Senske who is the importer of ADA equipment into the US. I'm not sure if you can get a clearer opinion than that...


----------



## koumchev (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi, I am just curious what the ADA Super- Jet are made of.....I know is says stainless steel, but I saw a rusty one in the aquatic shop. What a shame.....for money you pay. What makes them so special apart of the fact that are ADA???


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I haven't been to Aqua Forest Aquarium (one of like 2 stores that go through ADA directly and I belief the first in the US) but last time I went, even they were all using Eheim's. Look at ADA galleries, all Eheims for the most part. 

My philosophy is that if the company and the dealers don't use their own filters, why should I? I am guessing it's a cost issue which is ironic to me since they make them but that likely means it actually pretty expensive to manufacture.

I think Frank said the external pump allows the flow to stay constant, even with a dirty filter. Not sure how true that is.

Don't get me wrong, they look amazing but I don't see the point for that amount of money having "jewelry" that nobody will really see. I really don't like the look of exposed equipment so even though it looks nice, in an open stand, it still would be uglier than just about anything tucked away in a stand.


----------



## Hmoobthor (Aug 15, 2011)

overprice and overrated


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

I think if you're going purely by looks, check out the Fluval G3 or G6 as they look nice and also have functionality (good LCD readout, easy to clean compartments without taking apart the whole canister).

Speaking of Aqua Forest, they have all types of filtration but I don't recall seeing ADA's filters (so that tells you something... too expensive even for them?) They have a Fluval G6 filtering one of their higher end plant tanks that some of their "rarer" plants there (it's near the back by their rocks/wood)


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Hmoobthor said:


> overprice and overrated


Personal experience or just factless, unlearned, personal opinion?


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Just to point out the obvious in case anybody missed it, this is a 7-year-old thread that was resurrected. Which, aside from being impressive, means that there have probably been a couple posts in the meantime regarding this product.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

kevmo911 said:


> Just to point out the obvious in case anybody missed it, this is a 7-year-old thread that was resurrected. Which, aside from being impressive, means that there have probably been a couple posts in the meantime regarding this product.


Haha, I didn't even notice. But that is correct, I think I have seen maybe 2 people using these filters on the board. I haven't tried to seek out info on them for the reasons I stated above, and the price tag, and the fact I don't even have an ADA tank but they are super uncommon. I would wonder if AFA or ADG even have had them in stock without special order. Never seen one at AFA but haven't been there in a long time.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

I did hear ADA switched out the Eheim 2211 on their nano tanks for the ES-300 model. 

I thought all the tanks on display at the ADA gallery feature stock ADA equipment?


----------

